
Report touts Bitcoins over bucks for OPEC - aburan28
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/02/report-touts-bitcoins-over-bucks-for-opec-uh-oh/
======
RachelF
Interesting, but probably not going to happen, mainly because the buyer and
seller both need bitcoins for the transaction. Both pay their bills in USD or
a real currency.

